# كيمياء الدهانات



## eso11 (23 يوليو 2008)

يا جماعه ياريت اي مساعد بكتاب عن الدهانات وياريت يكون عربي


----------



## eso11 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

يا جماعه مفيش متخصص في الدهانات ولا ايه


----------



## كيميائي موهوب (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مين قال مفيش
انا موجود خبرة 5 سنوات فى الدهانات(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## عمروكريم (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*اريد معلومات*

اريد معلومات وكتب عن دورة cswip فى الدهانات وكل شئ عن دهانات الحماية


----------



## كيميائى ابوبكر (7 أكتوبر 2008)

انا كمان نفسى فى دورة مكتوبة فى الدهانات


----------



## كيميائى ابوبكر (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*ممكن ترسلى اى حاجه*

ممكن ترسلى اى حاجه
يا كيميائي موهوب


----------



## eso11 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## mahmud darraj (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جماعة بدي شي عن الدهانات


----------



## TITOTITO (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يا جماعة ياريت حد يفيدنى عن كيفية دهان الابواب الخشب الموسكى و التى تدهن لاول مره
و ذلك بطريقة الاسطر
باستخدام حصى الجوز
ياريت الخطوات بالتفصيل
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## hamalawey (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
I have all courses CSWIP, NACE and SSPC
you can contact me, (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------

